# swissvax BEST OF SHOW and SCUDERIA



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

following the success of previous sample runs of bos and over waxes i have decided to do another for you guys :thumb:


they are the same as the others, they are 50ml samples so around quarter of a pot, 

i will do the same as before and wait till i have multiples of 4 then take payments for them before buying the full pots to get out to you, so it could be around 7 days from when you send the payment to when you receive the sample, although i will get it out faster if i can.


BEST OF SHOW - £41.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

SCUDERIA -£24.99

1-
2-
3-
4-



Thanks
Nic


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes please. What happens to the original pot?

BEST OF SHOW - £41.99

1- Bungleaio
2-
3-
4-

SCUDERIA -£24.99

1-
2-
3-
4-


----------



## Woods2283 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes please. 

BEST OF SHOW - £41.99

1- Bungleaio
2- Woods2283
3-
4-

SCUDERIA -£24.99

1- woods2283
2-
3-


----------



## thestumper (Jul 30, 2010)

Cheers for the PM, I cant reply via PM though, as I have less than 10 posts. BOS for me please.

BEST OF SHOW - £41.99

1- Bungleaio
2- Woods2283
3- thestumper
4-

SCUDERIA -£24.99

1- woods2283
2-
3-


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'd have a scuderia is there was a chance of paying a premium for the original pot.


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Cheers for the PM, I cant reply via PM though, as I have less than 10 posts. BOS for me please.

BEST OF SHOW - £41.99

1- Bungleaio
2- Woods2283
3- thestumper
4- Alan (if it's possible for you to send it over here  ) 

SCUDERIA -£24.99

1- woods2283
2-
3-


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

were abouts are you based mate :thumb:


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Going off his post in the other samples thread; i'd say Holland.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Spoony said:


> I'd have a scuderia is there was a chance of paying a premium for the original pot.


Nic usually auctions off the pots to the highest bidder, monies goto charities.

Well thats what happened with the BOS sample I got anyway.

Daz.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks razzle :thumb;

yeah that is right, the pots will be auctioned off so the highest bidder takes it,

the proceeds are donated to the *STROKE ASSOCIATION* :thumb:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> thanks razzle :thumb;
> 
> yeah that is right, the pots will be auctioned off so the highest bidder takes it,
> 
> the proceeds are donated to the *STROKE ASSOCIATION* :thumb:


Good cause, I'll start the bidding for the bos pot at £10


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate,

i want the scud pot for a £10er too :thumb:


don't forget guys it is an auction so if you want to pay more you can :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

BEST OF SHOW - £41.99

1- Bungleaio
2- Woods2283
3- thestumper
4- Alan (if it's possible for you to send it over here ) 

SCUDERIA -£24.99

1- woods2283
2-
3-
4-


come on guys we need this other 3 pots of scuderia sold then i can order these :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Nic, sorry to invade your thread.

I have an empty BOS pot you can auction as my Mum died of a stroke.

If you auction it I can always post it out to the winner, I think the certificate is still in it and is in it's little bag.

Steve


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thats very generous of you Steve :thumb:

there you go guys we now have 3 SV pots up for grabs,


sorry to hear about your mum mate, it was my dad effected by a stroke


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Pride & Performance said:


> thats very generous of you Steve :thumb:
> 
> there you go guys we now have 3 SV pots up for grabs,
> 
> sorry to hear about your mum mate, it was my dad effected by a stroke


Cheers Nic your most welcome to it.

Yeah Mum died in 1996, seems such a long time ago now.

Let me know who wins and I'll post it out, I'll pay postage not a problem for a good cause.

Steve


----------



## Woods2283 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ill give you 20 quid for the bos pot


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

i'm intersted in the SCUDERIA

how much would it be the extra charge for shipping to italy?

manolik


----------



## thejagtech (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi, pride And performance you have mail! Is Allan having the boss otherwise I will?
Chris


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry guys i have been mad busy,

i will replay to the pm's and also amend the prices as SV have just had a price rise :wall:

i will double check with Allen for you :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys, sorry about this but the prices have to go up a little as the SV prices have now gone up too :wall:


BOS = £44.99
scudaria = 28.99


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Is it possible to start a group of a second pot of BOS?


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

sorry are there 3 auctions for the swissvax pots or one with the top three bidders getting a pot?


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> Hi guys, sorry about this but the prices have to go up a little as the SV prices have now gone up too :wall:
> 
> BOS = £44.99
> scudaria = 28.99


Ok for me

I'll take Scuderia

how much would it be the extra charge for shipping to italy?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Andy. said:


> Is it possible to start a group of a second pot of BOS?


yeah we can do :thumb:



DiamondShine said:


> sorry are there 3 auctions for the swissvax pots or one with the top three bidders getting a pot?


there are 3 pots so 3 separate auctions :thumb:

bos pot 1
bos pot 2
scudaria pot



manolik said:


> Ok for me
> 
> I'll take Scuderia
> 
> how much would it be the extra charge for shipping to italy?


i don't think it will be a lot as it don't way to much so if you just pay £30 that shuld be ok :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

this is were we are up to on the samples :thumb:

still 2 pots of SCUD left guys 

BEST OF SHOW - £44.99

1- Bungleaio
2- Woods2283
3- thestumper
4- Alan (if it's possible for you to send it over here ) 

SCUDERIA -£28.99

1- woods2283
2- manolik 
3-
4-




and the empty pots are goin to so far

BOS pot 1 = £20 woods2283
BOS pot 2 = £10 Bungleaio
SCUDERIA pot = £10 pride & performance

remember these are being auctioned off to the highest biders and the proceeds goin to the stroke association


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

this is were we are up to on the samples 

still 2 pots of SCUD left guys 

BEST OF SHOW - £44.99

1- Bungleaio
2- Woods2283
3- thestumper
4- Alan (if it's possible for you to send it over here ) 

1- Andy.
2-
3-
4-


SCUDERIA -£28.99

1- woods2283
2- manolik 
3-
4-




and the empty pots are goin to so far

BOS pot 1 = £20 woods2283
BOS pot 2 = £20 Andy. (i'll match woods2283 bid)
SCUDERIA pot = £10 pride & performance


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd be up for a sample of BOS on the second list.

So it should make it (following on from Andy's post):

BEST OF SHOW - £44.99

1- Bungleaio
2- Woods2283
3- thestumper
4- Alan (if it's possible for you to send it over here ) 

1- Andy.
2- ajc347
3-
4-

SCUDERIA -£28.99

1- woods2283
2- manolik 
3-
4-

and the empty pots are goin to so far

BOS pot 1 = £20 woods2283
BOS pot 2 = £20 Andy. (i'll match woods2283 bid)
SCUDERIA pot = £10 pride & performance


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Is there 3 BOS pots available as Mirror finish has kindly donated one?

If so I will match the £20 bids for the other pot


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> were abouts are you based mate :thumb:


Yeah holland


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

DiamondShine said:


> Going off his post in the other samples thread; i'd say Holland.


Thanks for answering for me


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Alantjai said:


> Yeah holland


ok pm sent please could you add an extra £2 on that should cover the extra postage i think :thumb:


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

please send me detail for payment via pm

regards, manolik


----------



## thestumper (Jul 30, 2010)

Payment sent.


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

payment sent via paypal

7LL03885DJ696721


address enclosed in the payment details

regards, manolik


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

BEST OF SHOW - £44.99

1- Bungleaio = paid
2- Woods2283 = paid
3- thestumper = paid
4- Alan (if it's possible for you to send it over here ) = paid

1- Andy.
2- ajc347
3-
4-

SCUDERIA -£28.99

1- woods2283 = paid
2- manolik = paid
3-
4-

and the empty pots are goin to so far

BOS pot 1 = £20 woods2283
BOS pot 2 = £20 Andy. (i'll match woods2283 bid)
SCUDERIA pot = £10 pride & performance


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks to everyone who has paid up :thumb:

BOS is out of stock at the min but i could do with selling the 2 remaining scudria samples too then i could order it all in one go :thumb:



so pass the word around that there are 2 scuderia samples up for grabs :thumb:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I presume that you'll want to wait until there's another two takers on the second BOS pot, or do you want me to send some cash over shortly.

Thanks for organising this btw. :thumb:


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

how is possible that no one wants some Scuderia??!!??

c'mon guys!!!!! :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ajc347 said:


> I presume that you'll want to wait until there's another two takers on the second BOS pot, or do you want me to send some cash over shortly.
> 
> Thanks for organising this btw. :thumb:


yes i'll be waiting until the other 2 spots are filled before taking the payments :thumb:

still need to fill these 2 scuderia spots to to order that :wall:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

come on guys,

i really need these 2 scuderia samples and 2 best of show samples sold asap so i can order it all :thumb:


----------



## EDDIE12 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll take a pot off BOS as long as its not going to take weeks for delivery:thumb:


----------



## thestumper (Jul 30, 2010)

Anymore for the Scuderia?

Or any chance we could get things moving on the BOS and order it from the ultimate finish as its in stock and free delivery from there?

Cheers
Si :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'll take 1 of the scud's :thumb:

BEST OF SHOW - £44.99

1- Bungleaio = paid
2- Woods2283 = paid
3- thestumper = paid
4- Alan (if it's possible for you to send it over here ) = paid

BOS #2

1- Andy.
2- ajc347
3-
4-

SCUDERIA -£28.99


1- woods2283 = paid
2- manolik = paid
3- pride & performance
4-


and the empty pots are goin to so far

BOS pot 1 = £20 woods2283
BOS pot 2 = £20 Andy. (i'll match woods2283 bid)
SCUDERIA pot = £10 pride & performance


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

EDDIE12 said:


> I'll take a pot off BOS as long as its not going to take weeks for delivery:thumb:


Hi mate,

the BOS is still waiting for people so it will take as long as it takes for the spaces to fill, :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thestumper said:


> Anymore for the Scuderia?
> 
> Or any chance we could get things moving on the BOS and order it from the ultimate finish as its in stock and free delivery from there?
> 
> ...


thanks for the info it is still out of stock at swissvax 

i did't realise it was now available at ultimate finish i will get it ordered :thumb:


----------



## thestumper (Jul 30, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> thanks for the info it is still out of stock at swissvax
> 
> i did't realise it was now available at ultimate finish i will get it ordered :thumb:


Cheers. Looking forward to giving it a go on the RB320. :thumb:


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> thanks for the info it is still out of stock at swissvax
> 
> i did't realise it was now available at ultimate finish i will get it ordered :thumb:


I didn't knew that before lol  but luckily you are helping me out with the bos 

Are you going to finish the first bos?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Alantjai said:


> I didn't knew that before lol  but luckily you are helping me out with the bos
> 
> Are you going to finish the first bos?


you've lost me  what do you mean finish the first BOS?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

BEST OF SHOW - £44.99

1- Bungleaio = paid
2- Woods2283 = paid
3- thestumper = paid
4- Alan (if it's possible for you to send it over here ) = paid

BOS #2

1- Andy.
2- ajc347
3-
4-

SCUDERIA -£28.99


1- woods2283 = paid
2- manolik = paid
3- pride & performance
4-


and the empty pots are goin to so far

BOS pot 1 = £20 woods2283
BOS pot 2 = £20 Andy. (i'll match woods2283 bid)
SCUDERIA pot = £10 pride & performance


the wax arrived today so i will get it dished up over the weekend :thumb:

could andy & woods please send £20 for the pots via paypal and i will pay it to the stroke association :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Is my pot going to have BOS in it?

Whats ur details for sending the money too?


----------



## Woods2283 (Jul 23, 2010)

Payment sent for BOS Pot


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Andy. said:


> Is my pot going to have BOS in it?
> 
> Whats ur details for sending the money too?


ahh no i just realised your on the second pot of BOS witch still has 2 empty slots so that has not come through yet :wall:

if we can fill those 2 slots then i can order another pot and sort it all out :thumb:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Any idea when the 1st pot will be being divided and sent out?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

it's all dished up i've just not had chance to get to the post office,

it sould be goin out tomorrow,


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

did you also ship the scuderia????


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys all the BOS's and SCUD's have gone out first class recorded :thumb:

thanks
Nic


----------



## Woods2283 (Jul 23, 2010)

This got delivered to me this morning, Thanks alot for arranging this!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

If it'll be possible to make a new one with Zuffenhausen - I'm in! :thumb:


----------



## thestumper (Jul 30, 2010)

Received mine today cheers :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

glad it's arriving safely :thumb:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Got mine too cheers mate.

How are people applying this? Getting an applicator in the pot won't be easy so I was thinking of doing it by hand.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

put the applicator on top then push the middle down, 

you will have to load the applicator more often than normal but it does work, :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

As there has been no movement on filling the second pot of BOS. I'm going to withdraw, as I don't want to get a bill in the mouth of Christmas if a few peeps suddenly feel flush.

Andy.


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Still waiting for mine , but it should be on its way


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

it should't be far away 

they were all sent first class recorded even the ones goin over sea's :thumb:


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

got mine this morning :thumb:

lovely smell:argie:

many thanks

manolik


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Got it today  THanks!


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Just wondering if there are also Samples of the Crystal Rock?  

at least I would be interested


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

it would be nice but you would be looking at over £100 per sample so it may be a little hard to get people to fill the spaces :wall:


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha yeah i know.. The crystal rock is a little bit expensive..


----------



## StefanCS (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm interesed in the BOS. Can I order yet?


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

I would be down for a BOS sample if this run was to take place again.


----------



## zxrsteve (May 27, 2007)

Iam up for some BOS please.


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

I will have some BOS also if you are going for another pot...
Just wondered what pots are the 50ml supplied in ??


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm keen


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

Merry Xmas to you, just thought I should let you know that I bought a pot of BOS from Swissvax so I am sorry will have to cancel a sample pot, also bought some Opaque and a large detail bag, well it is Xmas...


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

Would you do a BOS sample pot again, wanting to try it. Thanks


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

would like to try BOS


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd have a sample of BOS too.

And Onyx if you can?


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

As there are a few of us already, would you be willing to do another set of sample pots?

Thanks


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

interested in the BOS sample


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys :wave:

sorry i aint even looked in here since the last run was compleated,

as there is a few of you wanting samples i will do another run no problems :thumb:

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-


thanks
Nic


----------



## zxrsteve (May 27, 2007)

1- zxrsteve
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

what is the size of BOS sample pot and price?


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

BOS I take it and not Scuderia, how much for shipping/price to the states?


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Do you send to Portugal? How much is the shipping?


----------



## Trents_goat5.7 (Jan 15, 2011)

agpatel said:


> BOS I take it and not Scuderia, how much for shipping/price to the states?


Also curious about shipping prices to the states.

Thanks, Trent.


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

1- zxrsteve
2- RichardM
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

I'm interested in both BOS and Scuderia. Is Scuderia really worth it for Italian cars over BOS? I did a search on this forum but couldn't find much on it.


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

1- zxrsteve
2- RichardM
3- rosssei
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

thanks for doing this again


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys i will look into pricing etc over the weekend and get them all up here :thumb:


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

Excellent, im still interested in BOS


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys :wave:

right im not to sure who wanted the bos and who wanted the scud so i will put a list below for both and then we all know :thumb:

these are 50ml samples like before so is 1/4 of a pot,

prices below are for the wax the pot and first class recorded post :thumb:

best of show = £45.99

1- zxrsteve
2- RichardM
3- rosssei
4-

scuderia = £28.99

1
2
3
4


postage to the states would be an extra £5 for normal postage and £10 for recorded/signed for

Portugal would be £3.50 and £7 for signed for :thumb:


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

Pride & Performance said:


> hi guys :wave:
> 
> right im not to sure who wanted the bos and who wanted the scud so i will put a list below for both and then we all know :thumb:
> 
> ...


Please add me to the BOS list please


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Is that in original 50ml pack?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

kordun said:


> Is that in original 50ml pack?


what do you mean by original pack?

they come in a double skin 50ml pot that is white if that helps


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

What i meant was, is that sample in original factory packaging or you take 200 ml BOS and cut it in 4 and sell it 50ml


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

no sorry it's not in factory package,

what i usely do is auction off the empty pot and donate the proceeds to the stroke association :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

best of show = £45.99

1- zxrsteve - *PAID*
2- RichardM
3- rosssei
4- Brettp - *PAID*

just need richard and rossei now :thumb:


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

scuderia = £28.99

1- bug.mania
2
3
4


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

best of show = £45.99

1- zxrsteve - PAID
2- RichardM - PAID
3- rosssei
4- Brettp - PAID

just need rossei now 



scuderia = £28.99

1- bug.mania
2
3
4


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

scuderia = £28.99

1- bug.mania
2 - agpatel 
3
4


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i have pm'd ROSSSEI again,

if i don't hear from him by weekend i will have to remove him and try fill the spot again 


still got 2 spots left for the scuderia though :thumb:


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Nic for the update,


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

I asked this before but would the scuderia give better results than Best Of Shine on an Alfa Romeo? Just trying to decide if I need both


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Pride & Performance said:


> best of show = £45.99
> 
> 1- zxrsteve - PAID
> 2- RichardM - PAID
> ...


I will take his place if he pulls out for the B.O.S


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

RichardM said:


> I asked this before but would the scuderia give better results than Best Of Shine on an Alfa Romeo? Just trying to decide if I need both


tbh i don't think it will, if anything bos is probably the better wax, i have just put a thread in the studio of an escort using scuderia


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Dan Carter said:


> I will take his place if he pulls out for the B.O.S


And I'll join the queue behind you


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

Nic, any news on when this will be finished and sent, desperate to get going LOL


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Id be interested in bos and to pay a premium for the pot. Might be another pot in it here?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys

Leodhasach has paid for the last spot today so i will get it ordered asap and probably get it potted up over the weekend :thumb:

maggi sorry all samples are now paid up, but i will be auctioning the pot off for the stroke association if you want to start the bidding,


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hi mate any idea when you will be running the BOS samples again?
could be interested if cash flow was available lol


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> hi mate any idea when you will be running the BOS samples again?
> could be interested if cash flow was available lol


Well if you and maggi112 (see post 110) join in, that just leaves two spots, which I'm sure could be filled up quickly :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Any other sample runs in the pipeline mate?

Celeste maybe? More Bos?


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Some Glasur please!!! :argie:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

lol i've sourced a pot of BOS now in the original pot so I'm out I'm afraid lads. 

And as for the others. Already got glasur and celeste


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

have Glasur but quite fancied Bos or Celeste.

CD shouldn't even work out that expensive.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i will have a look into some others :thumb:

btw the bos has been ordered :thumb:


----------



## zxrsteve (May 27, 2007)

Pride & Performance said:


> i will have a look into some others :thumb:
> 
> btw the bos has been ordered :thumb:


 Sweet :thumb:


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry to be a pain but do you have any idea on when this will be coming out, just got a couple of days off work coming up and wanted to try it. LOL


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

brettp said:


> Sorry to be a pain but do you have any idea on when this will be coming out, just got a couple of days off work coming up and wanted to try it. LOL


no problem mate, it arrived with me on Saturday so i am going to dish it up tonight and get it out to you guys asap first class recorded :thumb:

it took a little longer because i didn't pay extra for next day delivery as the company i got it from normally delivers next day anyway but i guess they have changed that now so that people start paying for the next day service :wall:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Any ideas on the next run mate, Celeste or any other ideas!

Ahem i'm first in line!


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

Pride & Performance said:


> no problem mate, it arrived with me on Saturday so i am going to dish it up tonight and get it out to you guys asap first class recorded :thumb:
> 
> it took a little longer because i didn't pay extra for next day delivery as the company i got it from normally delivers next day anyway but i guess they have changed that now so that people start paying for the next day service :wall:


Ha ha, no worries, perfect, thankyou for the update.

Brett


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

here we go guys,










potted up ready to go out to you :thumb:

ps

the pot is up for auction too and the proceeds will go to the stroke association :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

i'll drop a 5er to the stroke association for it,

Daz.


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

Brilliant, thanks, itching to get my hands on it now. 

I will give £10 for the pot, good cause.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ok guys thanks we are up to £10 so far for the pot :thumb:

i will be posting them tomorrow dinner so you have till then to get your bids in :thumb:


----------



## zxrsteve (May 27, 2007)

Got my BOS today :thumb: Thanks Nic for sorting this out 

By the way, will put up £20 for the stroke association :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking forward to getting mine :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

zxrsteve said:


> Got my BOS today :thumb: Thanks Nic for sorting this out
> 
> By the way, will put up £20 for the stroke association :thumb:


no problem mate :thumb:

sorry the pot went to brett for £10 :wall:


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Dammit I missed another lot??!

Next time u do one pm me if you remember!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Received :thumb:

Smells awesome, might have to wax my laptop case just now


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

Received mine too! He's hoping we have a dry day on sunday to try it out


----------



## DomIpswich (Jun 4, 2009)

Any chance of doing another run of this? I'd have both Best of Show and Scuderia if there is...

Thanks


----------



## bluesmartie (May 9, 2011)

Any plans to run another one of these please?


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

I too would be interested in another run


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

And me!


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Me too, I'd love to try BOS.


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

I`m interessted in BOS too.


----------



## bluesmartie (May 9, 2011)

Can someone PM Pride and Performance to see if he'll run this again, I'm a newbie and have not reached my 10 posts yet......

Rgds
Shaun


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Looks like there is a fair bit of interest in do another run. I'd definitely have some BOS.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Me too !


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ok i will run this again for you guys :thumb:

1) bluesmartie
2)
3)
4)


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry i forgot to say samples are £48.99 each delivered :thumb:


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Any chance of samples of SV shield??


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you for this!! 

1) bluesmartie
2) Brian.
3)
4)


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

redspudder said:


> Any chance of samples of SV shield??


+1, fancy trying Shield before I fork out for a full tub.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brian. said:


> Thank you for this!!
> 
> 1) bluesmartie
> 2) Brian.
> ...


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

1) bluesmartie
2) Brian
3) sye73
4) OCDDetailer


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I just got BOS in the master collection kit and it is now my favourite wax - Bloody lovely


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

We have the first 4!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

What about zymol concours samples??


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

ronwash said:


> What about zymol concours samples??


Could of interest! I have Glasur but would be nice to compare!


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

First 4 

Really hope we do get these, can't wait to try it


----------



## jeddaye (May 14, 2011)

Deeg said:


> +1, fancy trying Shield before I fork out for a full tub.


+1 i'm interested by sv shield and cleaner fluid


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Will the original pot be auctioned off to the highest bidder again? I'll start the bidding at £20 for the BOS pot, especially since it's going to a good cause!

Edited to add:

BOS

1) bluesmartie
2) Brian
3) sye73
4) OCDDetailer

Shield

1) redspudder
2) Deeg
3) jeddaye
4)


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Edited to add:

BOS

1) bluesmartie
2) Brian
3) sye73
4) OCDDetailer

Shield

1) redspudder
2) Deeg
3) jeddaye
4) Alpina-D3

So how do pay for the sample etc?

Am a newbie y'see

thanks


----------



## jeddaye (May 14, 2011)

I live in france, but I pay for extra shipping.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll send Nic a PM.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I'd happily put in a bid for the pot, is this definitely what we are doing? Would it not be done so others can't see the bid? Highest bidder wins?


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

yup, highest bidder wins and looking back at this thread it's just been done on here for all to see.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys :wave:

could those of you having the BOS please send £48.99

and those of you having the shield please send £30.00

to [email protected] via paypal as a "gift"

also the BOS pot will be auctioned off, "highest bidder on here" auction ends when i am sending out the samples so i can put the pot in too,

proceeds all go to the stroke association :thumb:

thanks
Nic


----------



## jeddaye (May 14, 2011)

you have a pm


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Payment sent for Swissvax Shield.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Pride & Performance said:


> also the BOS pot will be auctioned off, "highest bidder on here" auction ends when i am sending out the samples so i can put the pot in too,


Starting the bid off for the BOS pot at £20. Payment sent for BOS in the meantime.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Payment sent for BOS.

I will place a bid for the pot at £25.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Payment sent for BoS


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Payment sent for Shield

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #94K28721EP3661632)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Brian - Have you deleted your bid for the pot? So is my bid current?


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Your bid is current and you have PM!


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

No worries, replied 

Bid is at £25.


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Payment for Shield sent

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #0LT44304WP9115803) 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## jeddaye (May 14, 2011)

Payment sent for shield

id=6JP93358YG791261R


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Just 1 payment waiting from bluesmartie then?


----------



## GazzaJJ (Jan 21, 2011)

If payment isn't received can I have his pot. 

If you are doing another BOS one can I put my name down now. Wouldn't mind a Crystal Rock one really as a pot of that will take a lifetime to use on one car.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I think crystal rock might be hard to get people together for at £150+ for 50ml?!


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe not the crystal, but i'd be up for a sampler of the Sv Mystery.

Great idea by the way,


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Brian. said:


> I think crystal rock might be hard to get people together for at £150+ for 50ml?!


im in for a crytal rock pot.
but i would rather have a zymol concours bid..


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Fiddle sticks...I guess I missed out yet again??


----------



## bluesmartie (May 9, 2011)

Hi guys my payment was sent last week before I went on holiday 

Cheers bluesmartie


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome! Set to go then!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ok guys i'll try get this sorted of the weekend :thumb:


----------



## bluesmartie (May 9, 2011)

the anticipation is killing me :thumb:


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Any news on delivery of shield?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i ordered from PB at the weekend and payed extra for delivery so i am assuming it will be at my house when i get home from work :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Concours next? :d


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

gally said:


> concours next? :d


++++1


----------



## bluesmartie (May 9, 2011)

Hi, any chance of a quick update regarding the ETA of BOS & Shield samples please......


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys :wave:

it is here, i have just been mega busy this week sorting the detailing day out for tomorrow, 

it will be dished up on sunday and posted first thing on monday :thumb:


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Pride & Performance said:


> hi guys :wave:
> 
> it is here, i have just been mega busy this week sorting the detailing day out for tomorrow,
> 
> it will be dished up on sunday and posted first thing on monday :thumb:


++

get a riggle on im gaging to try it :lol:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice one! I look forward to receiving it!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

redspudder said:


> ++
> 
> get a riggle on im gaging to try it :lol:


Take your time!!!

I've just been sent offshore for 2 weeks and dont want it arriving before I get home and the wife finding it!!!!


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Deeg said:


> Take your time!!!
> 
> I've just been sent offshore for 2 weeks and dont want it arriving before I get home and the wife finding it!!!!


Ha ha quality Deeg i have to intercept the postie too :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

haha! I just get my mum saying: "oh that smells good, can i use it on my face?" Followed by: "how much was that then" I really need to start lying to my mum when it comes to prices! :lol:


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Brian. said:


> haha! I just get my mum saying: "oh that smells good, can i use it on my face?" Followed by: "how much was that then" I really need to start lying to my mum when it comes to prices! :lol:


if you think its bad with your mam wait until your married then youll find out!!!!


----------



## bluesmartie (May 9, 2011)

I feel your pain brother............


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you get the wax's sent out mate, just had my post delivered and no wax.

Cheers


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Did you get the wax's sent out mate, just had my post delivered and no wax.
> 
> Cheers


don't worry you did'nt miss it 

i am sat here at the min doin the postage labels :thumb:

all those of you that have sent payment and address it will be en-route tomorrow,

some of you that have not sent you address then i have pm'd you :thumb:

thanks
Nic


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

woohoo!


----------



## bluesmartie (May 9, 2011)

*Bos*

Post has just arrived at work and my BOS was there:thumb:

Its looks like fish paste and smells of passion fruit!!! lets hope it shines up better.

Many thanks Nic.

Cheers
Shaun


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

glad it got there safe :thumb:


you should all be receiving them today :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

yes, my BOS also arrived today - thank you


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine's at the royal mail depot, my postie has a very quiet knock


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. Been a crazy week!

Just sent payment for the pot, looking forward to trying it 

EDIT: Has mine been sent? As there is a missed delivery card and I haven't ordered anything else, well not that I can think of!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Mine's at the royal mail depot, my postie has a very quiet knock


haha i wish mine did. the dog goes mental every time he comes :wall:



OCDDetailer said:


> Sorry for the delay. Been a crazy week!
> 
> Just sent payment for the pot, looking forward to trying it
> 
> EDIT: Has mine been sent? As there is a missed delivery card and I haven't ordered anything else, well not that I can think of!!


hi

yes that will be yours :thumb:

i trusted you would pay so i sent it anyways 

thanks very much for the donation i will get it paid to http://www.stroke.org.uk/donate/

thanks everyone for your participation and patience for the samples :thumb:


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine arrived today thanks thought shieldwas white??


----------



## jeddaye (May 14, 2011)

(sorry Iphone pics)

shield isn't white

I'm waiting mine, but because I live in france, I must wait few days more


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

smells like peaches mmmm , love mine


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice one,i thought it smelt like appricot!!
Ive just been to tesco to buy a tub of hair wax and scraped out the wax and will put the shield in there tomorrow as i think it will be easier to use with the applicators that i have.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

So whens the next one starting?


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Pride & Performance said:


> hi
> 
> yes that will be yours :thumb:
> 
> ...


Ahh thank you. Will pick it up in the morning 

Would of sent it earlier but been really busy with work this week. Thanks for trusting me, happy to help a good cause


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

ARGHHH!!!!

I want to get home now...

still a week to go!!


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

A couple of pictures of my car wearing a coat of shield from today,i found it went on easy and buffed off easily although it didnt seam to go hazy,i left it for about 15mins then buffed off not sure if i should of left it longer but happy with the results,it was much easier with the shield in a hair wax pot (without the hair wax!!) as i could get the applicator in easier.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

looking good mate :thumb:


you can leave it on for as long as you like mate, over night if need be, i have not found any real benefits of long curing time though,


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Pride & Performance said:


> looking good mate :thumb:
> 
> you can leave it on for as long as you like mate, over night if need be, i have not found any real benefits of long curing time though,


I wasnt really sure how long to leave it on,i dont have a garage big enough to get the car inside so i have to coat it on the drive and i was concerned it might rain and alos the cack out of the tree as it was a bit windy so i decided to take it off nearly straight away,next time i will leave it little longer but im hapy with the outcome.I was execting it to haze but it didnt seem to change state i only used a very small amout dabbing the corner of the applicator in the pot


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

it will haze a little but the best way to test it is to swipe your finger through it and see if it comes off nice and easy with no smudging :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I like very muchos!


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Whats BOS like Brian? Looks like a decent shine.

Mines still at the post office! Been soooo busy this week, got a show next weekend and a couple days of next week so plan on using it then in prep for that


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Brian. said:


> I like very muchos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the wax cured when you're making this video or is it taken right after the buffing?


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Finally got round to picking my sample up from the sorting office!!

I briefly mentioned it in another thread but is the soft paste like consistency how BOS is supposed to be like? And is it ok to apply on the car like that? I saw someone selling a small amount a while ago that was a pinky hard paste, this had possibly been in the fridge?


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds ok to me, makes it easier to apply IMHO


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

sorry to be dumb, but apart from the charity thing, why are people bidding on the empty BOS pots?


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

To swap the sample into. It doesn't matter to some people but for myself I like to have all my stuff in the right pots and all matching, a swissvax pot looks better!


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Tried my BOS today. VERY impressed, it was a joy to apply and a joy to buff off. Incredible shine. 

Seriously considering buying a pot.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the sample pot will last you ages OCD.. probably wont need to buy a pot for a while.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I was hoping that would be the case as I could ask for some for christmas


----------



## jeddaye (May 14, 2011)

received my shield 2 days ago

only 1 coat:


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good, applying mine tomorrow.


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

jeddaye said:


> received my shield 2 days ago
> 
> only 1 coat:


Shield is quality stuff isnt it easy to work with and awesome results


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Pride & Performance said:


> you should all be receiving them today :thumb:


Finally got home yesterday and got my shield, thanks very much. Might manage to get a layer on this week sometime.

Cheers for organising this.


----------



## MikeyR (Jun 19, 2009)

Are there any samples of either wax left? Thanks


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

As above?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi guys, I will be doing a swissvax and zymol sample run very shortly. Just waiting to finalise the deal then it will be officially up. Same as Nic's, and don't worry I've asked him 

Keep em' peeled people!

Chris @ DetailMe


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Hi guys, I will be doing a swissvax and zymol sample run very shortly. Just waiting to finalise the deal then it will be officially up. Same as Nic's, and don't worry I've asked him
> 
> Keep em' peeled people!
> 
> Chris @ DetailMe


If you can ship it to israel [ill pay for the shipping rate],ill get one or two pots when youll make the sale.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

DetailMe said:


> Hi guys, I will be doing a swissvax and zymol sample run very shortly. Just waiting to finalise the deal then it will be officially up. Same as Nic's, and don't worry I've asked him
> 
> Keep em' peeled people!
> 
> Chris @ DetailMe


Excellent Chris i'll keep my eyes on this thread.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

ronwash said:


> If you can ship it to israel [ill pay for the shipping rate],ill get one or two pots when youll make the sale.





gally said:


> Excellent Chris i'll keep my eyes on this thread.


Great guys, will be doing all the usual waxes but would like to run some specials: maybe crystal rock, destiny and the like! Will see how the demand is!

I will be able to post abroad too.

The new thread will be next week!

Cheers guys


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

You got my vote on the Crystal Rock !


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Interesting. I can see the CR being £100 a sample pot though. Hmmm!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

+1 for BoS sample


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Would be nice with just 30ml pots for me....the Dodo panel pots last long here..


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

gally said:


> Interesting. I can see the CR being £100 a sample pot though. Hmmm!


Gally, will be more like £180 all in for CR!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry guys i aint been around for some while :wall:

as you may of guessed there are no samples left from myself but as has been said Chris will be sorting some samples out in the near future and i may well be doing some things later on in the year too,


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Pride & Performance said:


> sorry guys i aint been around for some while :wall:
> 
> as you may of guessed there are no samples left from myself but as has been said Chris will be sorting some samples out in the near future and i may well be doing some things later on in the year too,


Thanks Nic


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wouldn't mind a sample pot of shield chris.. if you can/will stock shield for the samples.
also will you be auctioning off the pot for charity the way nic did?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> wouldn't mind a sample pot of shield chris.. if you can/will stock shield for the samples.
> also will you be auctioning off the pot for charity the way nic did?


Yes shield will be one. bos is coming tomorrow so I can start the thread to show you how the pots come and with them all filled up with Switzerland's finest loveliness!  most waxes will be in hand ready for splitting so minimal turnaround.

Also, I will be auctioning off the original pots for cancer research!

Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

great choice of charity chris :thumb:

my aunt is one of the head researchers for cancer research uk
working out of chelsea and westminster hospital(her lab burned down in the fire there a year or two ago.. repaired after about 6 month.)


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Can sheild or BOS be used over C1? like to wax my car now and then


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Holy thread revival batman. 

However in answer to your question, yes it can.


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Anymore samples going?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

There will be Zymol Glasur samples in my thread in the next day or two :thumb:


----------



## TypeR255 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> There will be Zymol Glasur samples in my thread in the next day or two :thumb:


No more best of show?

Also by using BOS over C1, will i lose the snake like trail the water makes with a beading effect?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anything left mate


----------

